# Computer makes loud whirring sound like jet engine?



## mikedssx (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guys we recently had power outage and when I went to turn on my computer it made this loud whirring sound 5 minutes after I started it up. Now it does it whenever I turn it on. 

So I shut down the PC and I'm checking around on what to do. 

Oh and if it is important I don't really turn off my PC unless I have to install some software or drivers or something. I hope that isn't the cause. 

I got the computer about 3 or 4 months ago. I don't know exactly what brand it is but I know that the processor is an Intel core duo(the guy who gave it to me told me it was a Quad core) There are no labels on this computer. It has a clear window with blue lights inside it. I know that it is water cooled and has a Geoforce Gt 8500. I was told to replace the coolant inside the PC once every year but I haven't had it for that long so I don't think it is that. I'm sorry I can't exactly identify what type of computer it is. 

To sum it up, after power outage computer makes loud whirring sounds when being turned on and I would really like to know what is going on.

Here I took a few pictures of it plus I checked my bios to get more info. 

Intel Core 2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz 
Intel EM64T capable

Vista 64bit

Also the front mounted audio input wires are unplugged for whatever reason. Anyone know where/how I can plug these in?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi and Welcome to TSG,
If you install and run Belarc Advisor (often suggested here) it'll give you a reallly detailed report on your system spec. etc.

You could then post back here with more detail which might help those who can advise you.
http://www.download.com/Belarc-Advisor/3000-2094_4-10007277.html

Richard


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Take a look at the diagram attached to the inside bottom of your case, It appears to be the layout diagram of your Motherboard. It should tell you where the Front Audio cable should be plugged in. 

Is that an adjustment knob for your watercooling Radiator Fan? on the back of your case? You may be hearing the fan turning at full speed.


----------



## mikedssx (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm kind of afraid to turn my comptuer on and download this software. The whirring sound is really really loud and kinda scary. I don't want to cause further damage. Oh and I don't think it is the power supply I have that out of the case already(not taken apart) just moved. And I don't here any sounds directly coming from it. It is more like the back of my PC. Also I've stopped the fan from moving with my hand but it still makes the noise. Is there some other component to this fan that I can't see? Like some hidden dual fan behind it or something?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Just in case 
Do you have CD/DVD in the drive at all 
I have a couple of CD/DVDs that sound like a Jet Engine running

if you do not want to turn it on and cant remember if you have something inthe drive
Theres a small hole around centre of the door, a paper clip bent out will go in the hole and a slight push will unlatch the drive so you can pull the draw out


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Oy guys - we're over diagnosing this - 

1 - A computer that is left on for long periods of time.

2 - Gets shut off and cools down for the first time in a while.

3 - Comes back screaming when powered on.

4 - Sound is from the rear

Answer - you have a cooling fan whose bearings are shot, and it is yelping. If this is an Antec case that the tech built your computer into, they had a recall not so long ago about fans with bad bearings (I've got one myself that came with replacement fans).

Ask the tech who built this for you if the case came with extra fans (some techs never read the warnings when they build things, since they build so much), or check the invoice he should have given you when you purchased this from him - he should have listed the case there. If it's an Antec, I'll bet you it's one of their bad fans. Note that even with the water-cooled system, two fans will still be there - obviously the blue one on the chiller, and the one up in the power supply unit (PSU). If the scream is from the PSU one, in many cases, the only fix is to replace the PSU, since the fan isn't always removeable - some are, but that's rare. If it's big blue there, it can be removed and replaced without harming the chiller system.

A-N


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Shut the machine down. Take a a piece of plastic or other object, and hold the fan on the video card so that it cannot move. Restart the machine and see if the noise is still present. If the noise is no longer present with the video card fan blocked, that is the problem.

It is amazing the amount of noise a small video card fan can make.


----------



## mikedssx (Nov 8, 2008)

It's not making noise anymore but I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. The blue fan is running fine and the psu fan is running fine too. If I don't hear the noise could that mean whatever was making the noise is completely broken?


----------



## mikedssx (Nov 8, 2008)

My computer started beeping after I had it on for about 5 minutes. Although I had my blue fan running on low by using that knob in the back. What kind of software can I get to see how hot my computer is running?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you may be able to see it in the bios 
there are software for checking temp
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php?ExtraId=52375
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,7309-order,1-page,1-c,alldownloads/description.html
http://www.techspot.com/downloads/1871-sensorsview.html


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Right, though it won't show the fan on the video card, just the chiller and PSU fans.

As for the noise going away, that can happen as well, but it doesn't mean you're out of the woods, since the speed of the fan can be cut. They call these fans 'oiless' because they have a sealed bearing system - when the lubricant either starts leaking out or spoils, the unit will either shriek or slow down (sometimes both). The sound going away can mean the fan is not spinning fast enough to create the noise, or the lubricant has managed to work for a brief time - either way, you're best off replacing them before they cause more trouble down the road.

Now, if it is that one on the video card, it too can sometimes be replaced. Looking at the pics shows there really isn't much room for air around that card, is there... What are the other three cards below the video card? I will assume one is a sound card, and one might be a network card, but is that bottom one a modem? If it is, I'd remove it (if it's not in use) and drop all the other cards a PCI slot each save the video card to give it some breather space.

A-N


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

One thing I notice when I look at the pictures is there is quite a bit of dust inside you your case. It appears there is some dust clogging the fins on the radiator, and some in the fan for the video card. This will decrease the cooling capability too. You can clean it out with a can of compressed air. Do not use a vacuum inside your computer.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Aye - we call that "Taking your computer for a walk" since doing that is best outdoors or in a large open space, since you're not going to want to let all that dust loose in your room, let alone get back into the computer.

A-N


----------

